# 95 Idle problem



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

My 95 altima has been having idle problems. An it has been wasting alot of gas.

The other the day the check engine light came on an it was p0400 which is egr flow. I inspected the hoses and found the hose of the bpt valve rip off. I replaced the hose but the car still feels the same. In a complete stop you can see the rpm's needle goin up and down. An after a complete stop if you let go of the brake pedal and let the car go by itself it accelarates as if you were pressing on the accelarator.

I checked for vacuum leaks and didnt find any. What can be bad with it?


----------



## metronet (Dec 12, 2005)

The last time I had this issue it was the ignition timing. I rotated the distributor so the arrow is at 20 degree to resolve the issue.


----------

